# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  The Ampersand (&) sign and Access Reports

## tigers

Hi Everyone,

If you type the ampersand sign (&) in a label in an access report, it will come up as a blank.  Is there any way to make the ampersand sign show on the report??  It is part of our company name and it looks weird if we use the word "and" instead of "&".

Thanks!

----------


## tigers

I found out that I need to type it twice (&&).  Thanks!

----------


## HiTechCoach

Thank you for posting your solution so others may benefit! :Smilie:

----------

